# Does Analog Lab V have ADSR for all patches?



## dman007 (Nov 26, 2022)

Does Analog Lab V have ADSR for all patches?


----------



## liquidlino (Nov 26, 2022)

No. Very limited controls that differ from patch to patch.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 26, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> No. Very limited controls that differ from patch to patch.


....... as contrasted in patch content in V Collection 9 ??? 
Have Analog Lab V _ and leaning to attractive offer for V C 9. 🤷🏻


----------



## liquidlino (Nov 26, 2022)

Once you have v C, all the analog lab patches are fully editable in their respective synth interface. Can click from analog lab gui through to synth gui.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 26, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Once you have v C, all the analog lab patches are fully editable in their respective synth interface. Can click from analog lab gui through to synth gui.


Good to confirm ! Makes for solid decision. THX !


----------

